# Joining Team Ukraine to show support?



## SystemViper (Feb 26, 2022)

Hi everyone in the WCG  community.
got some downtime 

We over at XtemeSystems are joining the Ukraine team on some of their BOINC projects.
This is the best way we can find to show our support for a sovereign country that was invaded by an another country
and doing it NOW and where it can be seen.
We are seeing asking if anyone is as frustrated as we are. This is a way
to show what we believe in, we do it every day with the projects we select.

DC is about supporting what you believe in, it's personal, it costs us 
so why not show our support for country that did not ask for war but it's people are getting killed as we speak.

It's not about POLITICS it about caring for humanity and that is what DC is all about!

Since most of us have no ability to help them fight the Russians militarily,
this is one of the ways some of us are able to show show support for the Ukraine,
this is about support, it's what we do on DC every day.

We know this is a personal choice but we wanted to tell the community that this is
going on and if you wanna put your computers to work to show support,
this is a way you can. It makes me feel good to do this but it's not
for everyone.

Here is there BOINC project team list:
https://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teammain&team=Ukraine
Here is our thread
https://xs4s.org/index.php?topic=30190.msg95387#msg95387

It's a small act in the realm of reality of what is happening, but something to show support at least.
Thanks for any support and if anyone has accounts on other forums,
please feel free to post a thread there as well to gather support.

(If this is out of line or anything then the mods can delete or whatever.)

Thank you,
SystemViper


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 26, 2022)

SystemViper said:


> Thank you,
> SystemViper



I will give you a hint, free of charge. 
People which hide their ID and their location, they are not to be trusted.
Use YouTube like everyone else.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 26, 2022)

Hi, not sure about the YouTube comment.
Most people know me here, but thanks for your opinion.
this is a personal choice and we just wanted to let the community know that
if they wanted to support Ukraine this is one way they can.

Thanks
Steve
2nd gen American, Families came here from Czech and Poland.


----------



## 8tyone (Feb 26, 2022)

Stalker 2 might not even get released.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 26, 2022)

SystemViper said:


> It's not about POLITICS it about caring for humanity and that is what DC is all about!



I was just scrolling through some recent pictures of Ukraine, seeing homeless girl in her 20's clutching a dog, middle aged balding man clutching a cat, middle aged lady bloodied face all torn to hell, little kids staring out their windows...

These old men playing fucking geopolitical games while they sit at a comfy desk is quite sickening.

I wish I had a system capable of contributing to this BOINC effort, my 7820HK overheats like a mofo though as the heatsink doesn't fully touch the cpu and there is no way to fix it as I stripped the screws a long time ago.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 26, 2022)

Hi,
Unfortunately symbolic gestures don't stop real hardware otherwise sanctions would work.


----------



## Tom Sunday (Feb 26, 2022)

SystemViper said:


> We over at XtemeSystems are joining the Ukraine team on some of their BOINC projects. This is the best way we can find to show our support for a sovereign country that was invaded by an another country and doing it NOW and where it can be seen. We are asking if anyone is as frustrated as we are.


I love to see the full support for the Team Ukraine and the efforts already initiated by XtemeSystems. In this effort and mindset it is my hope that we through the White House would get ASAP with our many allies in Europe and engaging the neutral nations of Switzerland, Finland, Sweden and the Vatican to funding and dispatching a force of a few thousand 'non-armed' peacekeepers (human rights teams with resources) to establish a large neutral or refuge zone within the Ukraine as a collective investment in global peace. Naturally with the mandated priorities to protect civilians, children and protecting against conflict-related violence, needs for food, shelter, medical and finally a claim to their human rights. Let’s please hear some voices and support to do something like this in reality, not with politics.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 26, 2022)

I Don't think anyone here has those kind of connections? But we all have our own wishes.

This is about community support.
This isn't even about the amount of points you contribute or positions taken, but the action that it shows!
The more members from outside Ukraine joining "*National Team of Ukraine"*
From around the World joining, That matters, It represents community support.

Just a thought.
Steve


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 27, 2022)

Let's keep it on topic.
And, stop the political/geopolitical posting.
Thank You.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 27, 2022)

Hi, Today i'm happy to report that support is growing.

Disclaimer: This is a personal choice, don't feel like you have to show your support this way. We have posted some other ways to support Ukraine in other ways. This is about National Team of Ukraine visibility and community support. Imagine seeing members from all over the community and the world crunching on their team. It isn't about the amount of points you contribute or positions taken, but the action that it shows! The more members from outside Ukraine joining "National Team of Ukraine" from around the World joining, That matters, It represents community support.

The National Team of Ukraine is up to 3rd in the daily numbers for both projects 

Here is our thread https://xs4s.org/index.php?topic=30190.msg95506#msg95506

The 2 main projects are...

---- Primegrid for GPU's
Link to teams daily numbers: https://stats.free-dc.org/team/pgrid/343#select

Link to Website: https://www.primegrid.com/team_members.php?teamid=343&offset=0&sort_by=expavg_credit

Image https://xs4s.org/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=30190.0;attach=14305;image

---- MLC for CPU's
Link to teams daily numbers: https://stats.free-dc.org/user/mlc/stats.php?page=team&proj=mlc&team=570

Link to Website: https://www.mlcathome.org/mlcathome/team_members.php?teamid=570&offset=0&sort_by=expavg_credit

Image https://xs4s.org/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=30190.0;attach=14306;image

This seems to be taking off, we appreciate any comments or suggestions.

My Motivation - SystemViper
I was looking for a way to support Ukraine and a team member came up with this idea. I am a 2ng generation American and my great grandparents come from Poland and Czechoslovakia. This is not only very rewarding but personal.

Thanks for your support
SV

***Quick note to those who are adding MLC - it looks like you need to enable stats exports of you want them available

The National Team Of Ukraine has reached #1 on MLC and #2 on PrimeGrid in daily points

I received this message from a Ukraine Citizen.it made me feel good, figured I'd share.


> Thanks you guys for doing this! We see support from all over the world in all possible ways
> : military, financial, political, humanitarian, crypto, BOINC etc


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 1, 2022)

Hi Tom, Your opinion is appreciated, you can't mention Ukraine and not have some political feelings.
We can't control our governments but we can control where and what wee do with our crunchers.
My main goal is to to drive DC community support by crunching for National team of Ukraine.

But how much of a different is carrying a banner on a busy street corner than showing visible support
for Ukraine by gathering DC community support and crunching for the National team of Ukraine?

The reason this is on my mind is I keep getting from PM's and posts:
"This does nothing"
"Why not support with Money"
"Why not Mine crypto for them"
so I'm struggling to make the difference between support here in the DC community and support where I live.

This is a personal decision.

Respect
Steve


----------



## HammerON (Mar 1, 2022)

95Viper said:


> Let's keep it on topic.
> And, stop the political/geopolitical posting.
> Thank You.


Folks, 
I would like for this thread to stay open, but we must abide by the guidelines.  If we cannot, the thread will be closed.  I will do what I can to moderate this thread though.
Carry on!


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 2, 2022)

So guys, the decision has been made to leave this thread open, for now, due to the benefits of the exposure. But there will be some very strict guidelines applied. This is absolutely a no politics thread. Post up your thoughts on the initiative, post up your support, or if you absolutely must, politely post up your opposition to it, preferably with a reasonably thought out reason. But absolutely do not post up "Russia Sucks", "This is the US's Fault!" or "Did you see what those soldiers did this time?!!??" This is not the thread for it. There will be no future warnings. There will be reply bans and deletions for "incidental" postings. Anyone blatantly ignoring the "No Politics" warning with something stupid like "This is my last political statement in this thread" will get Stupid Points. For being Stupid.

Simple rules for this one, people. Most of us believe this is an excellent use of time, effort, energy. Not saying we're right, just saying that's the way the wind's blowing. You can disagree with it all you'd like, respectfully, but start pissing in the wind, and there may be additional consequences besides getting wet.

Thanks everyone, and a special thanks to those involved in the project.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 5, 2022)

Show support for Ukraine UpDate 3/4/22

Right now there are 5 of us from XS,
TAAT (AnardTech) have a very strong showing 
Also spotted was CrunchingEVGA, OCN & Francophone Alliance on projects.
Sorry if I missed anyone, if you want to speak up, very good!

post on XS





						Show support for Ukraine
					

Show support for Ukraine



					xs4s.org
				




Thanks
SV

***Sorry to all guests, I just found out you can't see attached images!
Link to screenie below...

It's fixed on the page too... 

then right before the missing images
***Guest Missing Images Screenie (srry)








						guest
					

Image guest in XS Guest Missing images in one. album




					ibb.co


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 16, 2022)

I posted the latest daily numbers from today on 5 projects, (only ones with action) ...

Enjoy the day
SV

https://xs4s.org/index.php?topic=30190.msg95755#msg95755


----------



## AsRock (Mar 16, 2022)

SystemViper said:


> I Don't think anyone here has those kind of connections? But we all have our own wishes.
> 
> This is about community support.
> This isn't even about the amount of points you contribute or positions taken, but the action that it shows!
> ...



I do friends family, sadly not allowed to say anything more on it here.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 17, 2022)

There have already been 3 friendly warnings from mods in this thread.

Ukraine is a sensitive and ongoing issue, but TPU is a tech forum with guidelines, not a free-for-all venue for political opinions. This thread is specifically about showing your support by joining the WCG team and WCG-related discussion - for those that need a reminder, please take a look at the header at the top of the page that indicates the subforum this thread is in. Read before you start complaining that your freedoms are being muzzled.

As a refresher:



> _*Reporting and complaining*_
> 
> If you disagree with moderator actions contact them via PM, if you can't solve the issue with the moderator in question contact a super moderator.
> *Under no circumstances should you start public drama.*


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 17, 2022)

I going to keep with National team of Ukraine and crunch the FB and see what happens.

Just feels right, god willing there is peace soon.



https://formula-boinc.org/equipes_v2.py?year=2022&lang=en

SV

and were off ...


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 18, 2022)

the latest


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 22, 2022)

Formula Boinc held its first sprint of 2022 this weekend.
03/17/2022 20:00 (UTC) - 03/20/2022 19:59 (UTC) - SRBase
XS post link - https://xs4s.org/index.php?topic=30190.msg95861#msg95861

Team Ukraine took 1st over the 3 day event marking DC support for Ukraine by many members.
This was not expected but the community has shown its support in a big way for Team Ukraine (DC) members
plus trying to raise awareness of the tragedy going on in the Ukraine by the Russian army invading/making war on the people of Ukraine.

***This is only one way to show support for Ukraine, but this represents the DC community's support with our computers.
This is a personal decision and not the only one that the DC community is showing.

Respect
SV (XtremeSystems)

Final Sprint Numbers





Final Sprint Numbers for "Overall" "Marathon" "Sprint"





Team Ukraine Members - Sprint1





Some of us jumped on to the
321-LLR: World Water Day Challenge (2022-03-21 03:21:00 to 2022-03-26 03:21:00)
For Team Ukraine

Here's the latest results...





Link to event

Link to Team members


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 24, 2022)

Sprint #2 will be announced at 4PM EST again today
\
03/24/2022 20:00 (UTC) - 03/27/2022 19:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined

Countdown... 
https://countle.com/PLCKrKuW5

Sprint #2 has been chosen 03/24/2022 20:00 (UTC) - 03/27/2022 19:59 (UTC) Universe@Home
https://formula-boinc.org/sprint_v2.py?year=2022&lang=&sprint=

SystemViper XtremeSystems
Show support for Ukraine -   https://xs4s.org/index.php?topic=30190.msg95882#msg95882


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 7, 2022)

*04/07/2022 13:00 (UTC) - 04/10/2022 12:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined*

Shout out to @Norton01


Hey, been dealing with a death in my orbit, very close friends lovely wife.
Haven't felt like posting but since there is another sprint starting Vsoon I
figured I'd post.

The FB sprint will be starting @ 04/07/2022 13:00 (UTC)

I have to say that the support of the DC community has been overwhelming.
Choosing to crunch plus supporting Ukraine in many other ways.
Originally we just wanted to show our support by crunching for Team Ukraine
but from the look of it, today, Team Ukraine is rocking the FB.

2nd in the Sprints   (with another starting very soon)
6th in the marathon
6th overall

It just feels good!

Here is links to the FB and to the sprint.

FB -  https://formula-boinc.org/index_v2.py?year=2022&lang=&team=&thx=
Sprint - https://formula-boinc.org/sprint_v2.py?year=2022&lang=en&sprint=

regards
SV

Post on XS - https://xs4s.org/index.php?topic=30190.msg96133#msg96133


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 7, 2022)

Actually @SystemViper Norton isn't the team captain any longer. He stepped down and now @phill is our team captain. Has been, now, for at least a couple of years. Heck maybe longer. LOL


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Actually @SystemViper Norton isn't the team captain any longer. He stepped down and now @phill is our team captain. Has been, now, for at least a couple of years. Heck maybe longer. LOL


You poor people !!  

Anyone can join and do whatever they wish to do with regards to the folding.  If people choose to do a few work units and so on, feel free!!    Not against help, wherever its for or from or going too !!


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 8, 2022)

Starting Day #2 of the Sprint - Rosetta - Team Ukraine 2nd place

Check it out here

https://formula-boinc.org/sprint_v2.py?year=2022&lang=en&sprint=3


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 23, 2022)

Sprint#4 - Team Ukraine takes 2nd in first day
Posted on XS also - https://xs4s.org/index.php?topic=30190.msg96331#msg96331

Team Ukraine came from 3rd to take 2nd over P3D just missing TSBT moving into day 2.  







Team Ukraine is going strong in the FB with an
- Overall Position of 5th
- Marathon Standing of 6th
- 2nd place in the Sprints @ the start of the 4th sprint yesterday - Einstein

04/21/2022 21:00 (UTC) - 04/24/2022 20:59 (UTC)
Einstein@home

Thanks for your support
SV

Anyone Can Join Team Ukraine for the sprint

Anyone who feels froggy, could easily join Team Ukraine by dropping your
current and signing up to Ukraine on the Einstein@home site
You can switch teams anytime, then after the sprint you can go back to your MAIN team 

Link here - https://einsteinathome.org/community/teams/172302

click the box shown here.




Day one Finals   
https://formula-boinc.org/sprint_v2.py?year=2022&lang=en&sprint=4




Overall Standings 
https://formula-boinc.org/index_v2.py?year=2022&lang=&team=&thx=



Thanks to all that helped and to all those are on other projects  





Sprint#4 - Team Ukraine - Einstein@home Crunchers​








						Sprint#4 - Team Ukraine - Einstein@home Crunchers
					

Sprint#4 - Team Ukraine - Einstein@home Crunchers album hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 24, 2022)

*Sprint#4 - Team Ukraine takes 2nd again in second day of sprint*

Team Ukraine takes 2nd again in second day of sprint
another last hour squeaking by P3D

Another good showing for Team Ukraine, running 3rd like yesterday and in the last hour just
squeaking by P3D for 2 place for the day! Just a very nice finish.
Oh yea there's TSBT just running away with 1st, hats off to them

All the best to everyone and we'll see what tomorrow brings!
SystemViper





						Show support for Ukraine
					

Show support for Ukraine



					xs4s.org
				




Here's the numbers...

1 hour before end of day 2 @ 4:20est


then @ 5:01


So 2 days gone and 2 - 2nd places, not too shabby

Last Day of FB Sprint #4 ends @ 5pm EST / 21:00 (UTC)


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 12, 2022)

Show Support for Team Ukraine / Formula Boinc Sprint #7 is in the books​From https://xs4s.org/index.php?topic=30190.msg96865#msg96865​
The results are in.

Congratulations TSBT, you worked hard for your win and deserve the respect

Nice to see Team Ukraine still rocking, when this started I was just hoping that TU would stay in the top 5
so this is excellent, I still think that keeping Team Ukraine relevant and rocking is a great show of support.
Go TU and all that are helping.
3rd is AMD users, nice job! followed up by P3d and LaF (both powerhouses!)

Also nice job to everyone involved! LHC is a very tough program to run, so much respect.

I do have more comments (my next post) but this sprint was mostly on track, late 1st day numbers but if that's all that can be said
this could be the start of FB getting back on track.

SV


Show Support for Team Ukraine / Team Ukraine has joined Boinc Games - Take a peek,​





						Welcome to BoincGames
					

BoincGames




					www.boincgames.com
				




BOINC Games is a year around BOINC competition. Aiming to keep BOINC fun and interesting for all involved.

Thanks
SV


----------



## SystemViper (Jul 26, 2022)

*Formula Boinc had a nice restart restart this weekend*
with the new face of the FB.
UBT Timbo. (with Seb's support)


The Formula Boinc Sprint #11 went off without a hitch this weekend.
That is great news for FB and Seb fans. After 3 canceled Sprints
Amicable Numbers was picked and both the FB and the Amicable Numbers
servers responded well, it was a close sprint till the 3rd day when a
big dump from TSBT took 1st running away.
TSBT also won all 3 days points, to round out a good win for them.
2nd and 3rd place was hotly contested between
Dutch Power Cows and Team Ukraine.
Dutch Power Cows took 2nd the first day, with Team Ukraine
taking 2nd the 2nd day and Dutch Power Cows squeaking by TU
to lock in 2nd place overall.

*Team Ukraine scored a solid 3 place overall finish while still
2nd overall in the Sprints for 2022!*

Sprint
07/21/2022 21:00 (UTC) - 07/24/2022 20:59 (UTC)
Amicable Numbers
Last update : 07/24/2022 21:00 (UTC)

HomePage Sprints





						Formula Boinc
					

Formula Boinc Championship results



					formula-boinc.org
				




Overall Standing





						Formula Boinc
					

Formula Boinc Championship results



					formula-boinc.org
				





Nice job Tim and everyone in the FB!
Stay Cool.
SystemViper.


*Hey TPU where are you?>*
Don't forget BoincGames.com
A new competition for BOINC teams
*Homepage*
https://www.boincgames.com/index.php
*Overall Standing*
https://www.boincgames.com/standings.php


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2022)

Been having issues as I think most of TPU have with getting work units and such from WCG and today I've been unable to send any work back which is a little frustrating...   But still, hopefully tomorrow will be better 

Congrats on the great work!!


----------



## SystemViper (Jul 27, 2022)

phill said:


> Been having issues as I think most of TPU have with getting work units and such from WCG and today I've been unable to send any work back which is a little frustrating...   But still, hopefully tomorrow will be better
> 
> Congrats on the great work!!



Yea I think a lot of peeps are missing WCG but i am very hopeful that Krembil Research Institute will bring a new era of good projects to the table.
They Have a lot of medical resources so once they get a handle on the code it should work out very nicely.
Thanks for the support and Stay Cool
/steve/SV


----------

